# tinychat anyone?



## shybri (Mar 20, 2011)

i'm curious if anyone wants to start a new tinychat. the old room is pretty dominated by a select few, and the admins ban anyone whose name they don't like or who doesn't sign in or whatever other rule they make up.

for those who don't know, tinychat.com is a video/mic/chat site. it can help those who need exposure therapy or those who just like to chat.

all you have to do is type a room name after, such as www.tinychat.com/beingsocial101 and you have a chat room.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't do chat much, but I was just in there and didn't see anyone. HTX in this *****.


----------



## shybri (Mar 20, 2011)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> I don't do chat much, but I was just in there and didn't see anyone. HTX in this *****.


yeah i just made up the chat. didn't think anyone would click the link.

hTOWN represent


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

shybri said:


> i'm curious if anyone wants to start a new tinychat. *the old room is pretty dominated by a select few*, and the admins ban anyone whose name they don't like or who doesn't sign in or whatever other rule they make up.


So you want start a new room to be dominated by a different select few?


----------



## david87 (Sep 29, 2013)

What room are you actually using? I'm a frequent user of the saschatroom on Tiny and were all a friendly welcoming bunch really, not sure what problem you've been having? :S


----------



## Floccus Doda (May 31, 2012)

I'm in. I am looking for a chat-room where I could be comfortable being on cam and mic. I don't feel comfortable being on cam in the saschatroom because of the presence of a few trolls.


----------



## shybri (Mar 20, 2011)

no steve, i want a chat with no admins/bans - where people learn to ignore or talk things out like adults. and no addicts who stay there all day and take over. ideally.
i wouldn't speak for everyone, david. some pretty big aholes in there if you aren't good at playing their game.
and i hope you don't mean me @ trolls, aniket 

beingsocial101 was pretty lively last night.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I love that chat!! What was your name on there shybri?


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

oh yeah that was a fun chat last night.



SummerRae said:


> I love that chat!! What was your name on there shybri?


Oh hi Summer.


----------



## Floccus Doda (May 31, 2012)

No, I don't mean you, Brian


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

You guys should tell me your names from the chat when you post, I know none of your SAS names..lol. But which room did we go to, what was it called? It used to lead me straight there and now it no longer does.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

SteinerOfThule said:


> oh yeah that was a fun chat last night.
> 
> Oh hi Summer.


Um hi, what was your chat name...I really suck at remembering and I know none of your SAS names.

Also, that Youtube video you sent does not work.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

SummerRae said:


> Um hi, what was your chat name...I really suck at remembering and I know none of your SAS names.
> 
> Also, that Youtube video you sent does not work.


same as my forum name. works for me so dunno.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

SteinerOfThule said:


> same as my forum name. works for me so dunno.


Oh, lol.

And I see that one, hahha.
Hey what is the chat room you go on called? I'm not sure which one it is, it usually brings me right to it, but that was on my computer and now I'm on an iPad.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

SummerRae said:


> Oh, lol.
> 
> And I see that one, hahha.
> Hey what is the chat room you go on called? I'm not sure which one it is, it usually brings me right to it, but that was on my computer and now I'm on an iPad.


idk saw you on tiny chat/beingsocial101


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Oh my God, ugh, I can't wait to get back on! It's so much fun on that chat, plus, I have nothing to do.:'c


----------



## shybri (Mar 20, 2011)

SummerRae said:


> Oh my God, ugh, I can't wait to get back on! It's so much fun on that chat, plus, I have nothing to do.:'c


aw so sad 
the room is alive usually in the evening/late-night now, for those interested


----------



## thekp (Mar 2, 2012)

yup, there


----------



## thekp (Mar 2, 2012)

bump


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

whats the new link?


----------

